# Ideal length of a lesson



## eer5000 (Jan 11, 2012)

I would spread it out over 4 days, so that you can get a few tips then have time afterwards to practice the things they recommend before moving on.


----------



## stealthyc (Oct 27, 2011)

I would probably do (2) 2 horus lessons. When I took a couple of lessons last year I didn't feel that an hour was long enough to really get anything down...you spend half of that time on lifts and strapping in, and the instructor can tell you/show you how to do something, but you don't get a lot of time to practice it. 2 hours gives you time to learn something and practice it with critique so you really get the feel of doing it right before you move on


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

I agree, one hour isn't long enough to really get into anything. 4 hours is information overload. 2x 2hrs is probably optimal


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I also like the 2-2 hour lessons.
Another option: 
1 hour in early morning then 1 hour late afternoon. This would still give lots of time to practice after each lesson.
Not trying to rush it but you might catch on very quickly to the easy stuff giving you the extra lesson to build on that mornings lesson and maybe build on that.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

2 2 hour lessons, it'll give you time to practice what you learned after the lesson


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

2 x 2 hour lessons or 2 hour lesson then 2x1 hour lessons to fine tune things you learned in the first lesson


----------



## ohhhnick (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I'm on my way to take my first 2 hour lesson!


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Another vote for 2X2 with a few days of practicing inbetween.


----------



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

Like everyone said I would opt for the 2X2 as well. That way your not wrapped into what the instructor has to say for 4 hours rather, trying a few beginner moves which you can then practice and progress on before your second lesson.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> I have been teaching for 7 years and find that 2 hours is ideal. Take a morning lesson then break for lunch. After lunch spend the afternoon practicing. If you can, take a day off then come back for the second session.


seconded, same preference here


----------



## Pixel8tedOne (Feb 7, 2011)

Agreed, if you can split the days and practice in between it will help you grow and tweak things as you go. The lessons I took were group lessons for 2.5 hrs a week for 6 weeks. It was nice as there was plenty of time to practice, and being in a group we were able to progress together and learn from each others mistakes - and also laugh at each other's falls


----------

